# Oklahoma Hay Report



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

klahoma City, OK Thu July 24, 2008 OK Dept of Ag-USDA Market News

Oklahoma Hay Report

ALFALFA HAY: Alfalfa hay movement is moderate to active and prices
are steady to strong. More seasonable summer like conditions prevailed
over the state this past week. Temperatures have been in the high 90's
to 100, with no rain. The forecast is for more of the same for the next
week to 10 days. Conditions have been favorable for cutting and curing
of hay.

GRASS HAY: Grass hay movement prices are steady and movement is slow
to moderate. Grass hay producers are taking advantage of the ideal
haying conditions. Producers looking for hay to purchase or have hay to
sell can access the hay directory on the Oklahoma Department of
Agriculture's website at www.oda.state.ok.us or call the Oklahoma
Department of Agriculture Hay Hotline at 1-800-580-6543.

ALFALFA
CENTRAL AND WESTERN OKLAHOMA: Premium quality large squares 140.00-
160.00 per ton. Small squares 150.00-170.00 per ton. Good quality large
squares 105.00-125.00, small squares 115.00-135.00/ton. Good large
rounds 95.00-115.00. Fair quality large squares 75.00-95.00 per ton.
Fair large rounds 70.00-90.00 a ton.

WHEAT HAY:
CENTRAL AND WESTERN OKLAHOMA: Wheat hay in large round bales
75.00-85.00 a ton.

PANHANDLE AND WESTERN FEEDLOT AREA: Good grinding alfalfa at
the edge of the field or bale pile (spot) 95.00-110.00 a ton. Chopped
and delivered to feedlots (short haul) 120.00-135.00 per ton.

GRASS HAY:
CENTRAL AND EASTERN OKLAHOMA: Premium quality large squares
60.00-80.00 a ton, small squares 70.00-90.00 per ton. Good quality
small squares 60.00-80.00 per ton. Premium quality large rounds
60.00-80.00. Good quality large rounds 50.00-70.00 per ton. Fair
quality 40.00-60.00 per ton.

Alfalfa guidelines
Quality ADF NDF *RFV **TDM-100% **TDN-90% CP
Supreme <27 <34 >185 >62 >55.9 >22
Premium 27-29 34-36 170-185 60.5-62 54.5-55.9
20-22
Good 29-32 36-40 150-170 58-60 52.5-54.5 18-20
Fair 32-35 40-44 130-150 56-58 50.5-52.5 16-18
Utility >35 >44 <130 <56 <50.5 <16

*RFV calculated using the Wis/Minn formula. **TDN calculated using
the western formula. Quantitative factors are approximate, and
many factors can affect feeding value. Values based on 100 % dry
matter (TDN showing both 100% & 90%). Guidelines are to be used
with visual appearance and intent of sale (usage).

Grass Hay guidelines
Quality Crude Protein Percent
Premium Over 13
Good 9-13
Fair 5- 9
Utility Under 5
Quantitative factors are approximate, and many factors can affect
feeding value. Values based on 100% dry matter. End usage may
influence hay price or value more than testing results.

Source: OK Dept of AG-USDA Market News Service, Oklahoma City, OK
Glen Schickedanz Telephone (405) 521 3881
Internet: http://www.ams.usda.gov/mnreport/ok_gr310.txt


----------

